# Hustler raptor sd



## sawlog (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm don't know if z turns are allowed on this tractor forum. If so... I thought I wanted a husky GT. Now in leaning towards a hustler raptor SD 54". Will this mower do well in the years to come mowing 3.5 acres one a week?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sawlog said:


> I'm don't know if z turns are allowed on this tractor forum. If so... I thought I wanted a husky GT. Now in leaning towards a hustler raptor SD 54". Will this mower do well in the years to come mowing 3.5 acres one a week?


 It would but you can only mow with it.


----------

